# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Is there any point of coming on here

## yeahyeahyeah

...looks like there is nothing on the market, everything is in clinical trials. With everything else being scammish - neogenic etc.

What's the point of coming on here?

----------


## Tiger norwood's

> ...looks like there is nothing on the market, everything is in clinical trials. With everything else being scammish - neogenic etc.
> 
> What's the point of coming on here?


 I feel that the hair loss community, the bald truth especially, is very silent for the time being. I ques the only thing we can do, is to wait and cross our fingers and hope some of these treatments will end up being a success.

----------


## Aston

It is always a source of information. I wish the community worked together more, though. Everyone seems to be on the edge to catch wind of a cure to focus their resources on, without paying much attention to hair loss as a broader issue. Apart from the big players in hair loss research, it is really close to impossible to assess the efficacy of any proposed substance unless a coordinated effort and data collection occurs, possibly with pooling of resources. In that sense, the usefulness of these forums is more as a source of lottery-like ideas and moral support, i believe.

----------


## gutted

> Apart from the big players in hair loss research, i*t is really close to impossible to assess the efficacy of any proposed substance unless a coordinated effort and data collection occurs, possibly with pooling of resources. In that sense, the usefulness of these forums is more as a source of lottery-like ideas and moral support, i believe.*


 time for a new forum perhaps? one specifically aimed to facillitate this...

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

No point in coming here right now. I would come help people but why, when there will be people scaring every one away about the current medications. Plus, I can barely help myself.

----------


## Aston

> time for a new forum perhaps? one specifically aimed to facillitate this...


 It would perhaps be a good idea to first ask the staff of one of the established forums, like this one, to open a board for coordinated experimentation. Admittedly, most forums seem to be tightly connected to product placement or surgeon publicity for revenue, so indeed making a new forum could be the only solution.
Furthermore, the only way to make such a board/forum viable would be by having someone reputable to coordinate the efforts. Unfortunately i don't have the clinical experience to cover such a role. Then again, as long as the method of data collection is solid, very simple trials could be conducted.
Resource pooling would be a further problem, as that involves the necessity for transparency and a trusted pool. I actually wonder why no one tried to do such a thing, yet, considering the clear desperation which often moves hair loss sufferers.

----------


## Davey Jones

> No point in coming here right now. I would come help people but why, when there will be people scaring every one away about the current medications.


 So basically, you're here for all the pleasant company.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> So basically, you're here for all the pleasant company.


 I'm not here at all, my last post was 1 month ago, I don't log in here like I use to anymore. I logged in to see how LPSBoxing is doing. This was the best thread i've seen that's worth saying something in, in a long time. There's nothing here, everything is always the same, 5-10 years away.

----------


## Person

There really is no point.  

Forum summary:
Minox sucks, can ruin your hairline, and causes a god awful TE shed if stopped
Finasteride has scary side effects not worth risking (in my opinion)
Any real product or treatment or "cure" will not be available before 2015 at the very earliest. Realistically 2017.
The end.


10&#37; valuable info
10% hair transplant doc advertising
80% mindless babble of posts unrelated to the original thread question or topic

----------


## Whair

I agree . Nothing of substance to see here . The speculative nonsense is irritating .

----------


## Davey Jones

So maybe this forum is really only good for people new to combating hairloss.  You know, hearing the skinny on fin, minox, niz, etc.  Also, I know that I came to this place feeling like shit about things, and now I feel mostly fine, so there's that too: emotional support.  I probably just needed time to come to terms with stuff, but I secretly suspect that seeing how some people here feel has given me perspective.

Sort of like a, "Whoa, I don't want to be like _that_ guy, do I?"  Hairloss sucks, but when people act like their life is over, I know that that's not true.  It forces my brain to take the more reasonable opposing stance, which is that hairloss isn't all that bad if you just own it.  I got my confidence back and feel like my old self again, both with friends and the ladies.  

All the lunatics on here have turned my life around just by being their crazy selves.  I know it isn't an easy job to wallow in self pity all day, but I'm glad there are a few out there making the sacrifice.  Thanks, guys!  I wish you as miserable a day as you're already hoping you'll have!  Godspeed!

----------


## Dazza

I'm guessing you all don't get the free cake each time you log in huh?

----------


## dex89

We might has well shave our heads/buzz.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I use to be depressed and sad about my hairloss. Now for the first time in the history of my hair loss, i'm just upset and angry about it. I hate that our scientists and professionals are so clueless about how to cure it. We have no one to look up to. I'm just a college student majoring in Accounting, what the hell do I know about curing hairloss? That's basically it, i'm upset because we have no one that can help us, or to sound a bit more selfish, I have no one that can help me. The closest thing to a cure is a hair transplant and I can't afford that. I'm just like disappointed, upset, and angry rolled in to one right now.

----------


## level

I agree with you guys in that there's nothing brewing right now and that a good percentage of the stuff on the site is useless. However, this is a good place for us to get news about all things hair loss. It's one of the only places where we can gather and contribute info to help combat the common enemy. 

I don't spend too much time on here. I sign in every 4 or 5 days to see if anything new has surfaced. And I'll also chime in every now and then. Overall, I like this site, but I wish they would moderate a little more and keep things on topic. For example, if two or three posters start arguing, one of the moderators should block those people from posting on that specific thread. The ones who are blocked will be able to contribute in other threads, unless they start fighting again, and so on.

----------


## Tracy C

> What's the point of coming on here?


 If you are not willing to learn about or consider treatments that are currently available, there is no point to being here.  Many have been helped by the AHLA and this forum, but can't make everybody happy.  Some people simply don't want to be happy.

----------

